# Wanted 1920's Era Antique Bicycles Flint Michigan



## kunzog (Aug 21, 2009)

A Prop Master called me this evening looking for 1920's bicycles to rent or buy for a movie being filmed in Flint Michigan. They do not need to be pristeen and may not need to be rideable.  Contact:

Phil Schneider  - Property master       philschneider@mac.com 

Dean River Productions
Red Ink Studios
Flint, MI 48503
810 422-9168 office
810 422-9228 fax
305 467-7131 Cell


----------

